# Aggressive Daisy doing hard time, lol...



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

These pictures just say it all.:wub: They melt my heart.
What a sweet little girl, lovin' life at Casa Del Caca!:chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah,she looks like a real killer,might kiss your face off!
So sad that people couldn't see what a jewel she is..their loss our gain. She's gonna make some one really happy ..
She sure looks so sweet and adorable...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! She looks like she's about to tip out of her bed! LOL What a little gem she is! She has a great "cell" and lots of people who love her. Thank goodness she was saved!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my, looking at the last pic I get teary eyed.
I love how she is snuggled up on her pillow...
Safe At Last.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What beautiful pictures!!! She is finally living the life she deserves. I love th picture of her falling out of her little bed and then the one where she wakes up and has the little face of "What? I was thoroughly enjoying my sleep. Is there food?" The last picture just warms my heart!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, real aggressive. I can tell. :angry::angry: Can you imagine that she was nearly given a death sentence by those who turned her in with that label? :smcry: She looks amazing and I just hope she can wipe the nightmare of her circumstances out of her mind now that she's living in the lap of luxury and love. I just want to hug her.She looks so at peace. :smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I really wish former owners could find out what happened to their fluffs and what they're missing out then again,I think it would encourage other irresponsible owners to dump thinking their fluff would be saved.

Sad truth is many are not saved....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to snuggle up and take a nap with that killer. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a precious doll! I love the last pic where she is sacked out on the pillow. Just so totally enjoying life! Good for her!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks for posting the pictures< Linda. Each picture was worth a thousand...um dollars. She really is sweet.*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What a little sweetheart!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Daisy is happy and loved at last. She has probably never slept so well! What a doll baby she is. Makes me so angry that someone threw her away. What a precious girl who deserves all the love in the world! So glad to see her glow!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

With that heinously aggressive streak, I'd say we're ALL in imminent danger of being licked to death! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

If only I could fly to California and hug and kiss Daisy in person. I love her so much. She looks so peaceful, happy, and content now. Her eyes no longer look so sad and lost. I love all of the pictures ... and, especially the last one. She looks so comfy and peaceful ... she must be dreaming sweet doggie dreams.:wub::wub::wub:

Thank you so much for posting the pictures, Linda. :tender:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh I love it


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:Just precious. She does look so content and is smiling in that last pic. I just love it.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its amazing how no shock collar and some love makes so much differance. Looks like a terrific girl and we will look hard for the right home for her once she gets some fat on her poor bones. What a lovely den she has now. Hugs,Edie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Daisy looks so peaceful ....Its amazing how well she looks in this short period of time.Thank God for the Earth Angels for saving this little one..:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> If only I could fly to California and hug and kiss Daisy in person. I love her so much. She looks so peaceful, happy, and content now. Her eyes no longer look so sad and lost. I love all of the pictures ... and, especially the last one. She looks so comfy and peaceful ... she must be dreaming sweet doggie dreams.:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the pictures, Linda. :tender:


I know, Marie! I'd like to fly in and give her a big wet one myself! Hey, I wonder if Deb has Skype? We could Skype and I could kiss the screen, lol!:HistericalSmiley:

She already looks so much better than those horrid pictures we saw last week.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I cannot express enough how happy it makes me when you see this sad situation turn magically AMAZING !!!!!:wub::wub: She looks comfortable and happy !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She looks like she is fitting in! Already making herself at home.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to see Daisy doing so well. Hopefully the rest of her life will be filled with love and peace.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

She can finally REST comfortably. Great photos! Thank you for sharing this thread with me, Linda! On that note, I need to go to bed and will be thinking of these pics. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What wonderful pictures, she is darling!! So clean and look at her in that bed!!! Love it, she is at home and resting so peacefully. I'll bet when she wakes up, she will admire herself all day in the mirror there.:chili: Why not, she has a wonderful place to sleep and clean water and food bowl........great pics of Miss Daisy. Thank you for sharing!!!!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

what a happy for ever after!!!!!


----------

